
Show HN: After Dark – A retro dark theme for Hugo - jhabdas
https://themes.gohugo.io/after-dark/
======
jfim
Are there plans to add flying toasters to this theme?

~~~
jhabdas
flying toasters? like these: [https://git.habd.as/comfusion/after-
dark/src/commit/6b4ab080...](https://git.habd.as/comfusion/after-
dark/src/commit/6b4ab0800df1742e228f6babb3d5c9fe6dfa95c0/static/videos/after-
dark_720p.mp4)

^^

------
gabcoh
Does Hugo not have a built in theme/plugin system? How come the installation
involves running a custom bash script?

~~~
msh
It does not, or atleast it does not need to. Hugo have a fine theme system,
installing a theme is this:

cd themes

git clone ....

and then change active theme in the config file.

I actually tested the linked theme out on my blog and did as above.

~~~
jhabdas
Yep, just as msh suggests. I created the bash one-liner to show users After
Dark working in elinks and to get the steps out of the readme.

------
shinryuu
Personally I think that Hugo's templating is difficult as compared to say
jinja

------
passthejoe
Nice theme.

